# Unser Teich entsteht



## Mops (18. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

heute kam der Minibagger!!!!   Und damit auch die Fragen.

 

Die Bauarbeiten fanden natürlich unter fachkundiger Bauaufsicht statt.  

Wie bereits befürchtet haben wir diverse Baumwurzelreste und fast steinharten Lehm gefunden. Selbst der Bagger hatte zu kratzen. 

Da in dem Bereich aber unsere Tiefzone ist, brauchen wir glaube ich keine Befürchtungen mehr zu haben, es könnte uns dort etwas abrutschen, oder?

Trotzdem konnte Ruckzuck auch schon die Bauabnahme durchgeführt werden.
 

Hier nun einmal unser ungefähres Profil im Rohzustand. Die Feinarbeiten werden in den nächsten Tagen von Hand geschaufelt und die einzelnen Zonen noch ein bißchen verfeinert.

 

Hiernach haben wir auch schon mal grob unseren Folienbedarf versucht zu ermitteln, demnach bräuchten wir ungefähr 6 x 8 m. Ist da genug Spielraum drin, oder könnte das ganze noch knapp werden? Eigentlich soll ja nur noch etwas modelliert werden, die Grundmaße sind ja recht fest. (Denkfehler??)

Für alle mit Spaß an "such den Fehler/die Veränderung" auch noch ein Bild von nachher
 

Unser jetziger Mini wirkt schon fast verloren neben dem großen Loch, aber wenn wir fertig sind, kann er sich ja auch mehrmals drin verstecken.
 

Unseren Mini haben wir damals auch mit unseren normalen Wasser aus der Leitung befüllt. Bei jetzt geschätzen 9000 Liter wäre das ne ganz schöne Menge. Könnte man hierfür auch Wasser aus einem nahe gelegenen großen Teich nehmen? Pumpe mit kleinem Sieb zwischen und voll ist der Teich? Oder können wir uns damit Probleme einhandeln bezüglich der späteren Wasserqualität???
Der Teich hat klares Wasser, welches ständig in Bewegung ist und wird von mehreren Quellen gespeist. Algen hab ich noch keine gesehen in diesem Teich.

Soweit erstmal
Gruß
Mops

P.S. Wir hätten noch ein paar kleine Schubkarren voll Sand aus dem Garten zu fahren, falls jemanden die Langeweile packt.


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo.

Hast Du vor Fische in Deinen Teich einzusetzen? Falls ja, würde ich doch eher Abstand von "Fremdwasser" nehmen, da man nie weiß, was für Plagegeister (__ Parasiten) man sich dabei einschleppt. Gleiches gilt natürlich auch für Pflanzen aus anderen fischbesetzten Teichen. 
Wieviel kosten Dich denn die einmalig 9000 Liter? Bestimmt weniger als die Folie oder die Pflanzen... 

Die Folie würde ich, wenn alles halbwegs fertig modeliert ist, mit einer Schnur oder langen Maßband exakt ausmessen. Ufergraben ist keiner geplant?
Was ich vermisse, ist eine flachere Ausgabe der Falchwasserzone. Vielleicht könnt Ihr da noch etwas Rasen (wer mag den schon ständig mähen?) opfern? Dabei kann auch nach der Fertigstellung und Substratbefüllung ein Bereich über dem Wasserspiegel liegen. 

Übrigens, darf ich heute Steine schleppen bzw. vom Feld lesen (beruflich) und da wird mir wohl auch keiner helfen wollen.


----------



## Mops (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Guten Morgen,

wir planen als Besatz ein paar __ Moderlieschen oder evtl. 2-3 Goldfische. Kosten tun die angenommenen 9000 Liter nicht die Welt, pro m³ ca. einen Euro. Dachte halt nur, das in dem Teichwasser schon eine gewisse Biologie vorhanden ist. Fische sind in dem Teich keine drin, aus dem wir das Wasser holen würden. 

Wäre bei diesem Besatz ein Filter notwendig (Fische würden nur selten gefüttert) oder reicht es, wenn ein kleines Wasserspiel vorhanden ist?

Tja, also eigentlich soll der Uferbereich auch wesentlich flacher geworden sein. Aber lass mal ein Spielkind auf nen Bagger. Aber wenn wir den Uferbereich gestalten, wird es noch flacher gemacht. Einen umlaufenden Ufergraben wollen wir nicht machen. An ein oder zwei Stellen wollen wir "Buchten" zu so einer Art Sumpfbeet gestalten.

Wenn wir die Folie jetzt messen und ein Plus hinzurechnen, könnte das dann später passen? (Hab gesehen das hier bei uns Folie im Angebot ist, da würden wir dann noch 15% Rabatt bekommen. Aber nur bis Ende der Woche. Bis dahin wird die Endform aber nicht ganz fertig sein)


----------



## Stoer (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo Mops,

bei deiner Teichgröße und dem geplanten Fischbesatz würde ich Dir einen Filter empfehlen.
Ein gekaufter Durchlauffilter reicht aus, denn irgendwann ärgerst Du dich, wenn das Wasser trüb ist und nur mit Unterwasserpflanzen kriegst Du das nicht hin.

Goldfische würde ich mir noch mal überlegen. Negative Beispiele gibt es hier im Forum genug.
Interessante Fische, welche sich im Teich nicht vermehren, sind Goldorfen.


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hi.

Also wenn man die Goldis weg läßt und dazu am besten auch gleich noch die anvisierte Fütterung (=Nährstoffeintrag), dann geht das mit der richtigen Bepflanzung sicherlich auch ohne Technik.
Bestes Beipsiel: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26395
Aber mittlerweile wird auch dort umgebaut/vergrößert.


----------



## pyro (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

wow... wenn ich daran denke wie viele Tage ich mit Muskelkraft gegraben habe für ein ähnliches Loch weil ich keinen Minibagger in meinen Garten bekomme und ein großer der über den Zaun langt einfach viel zu übertrieben und teuer gewesen wäre...

Aber irgendwie hats auch Spass gemacht und ich bin am Endspurt.

Viel spass weiterhin.


----------



## Mops (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hi,

nachdem wir ein paar andere Baustellen abarbeiten mussten (Urlaub kann ja so entspannen), soll nun beim Teich weitergehen.

Das mit der Folie haben wir erstmal auf´s Eis gelegt. Habe versuchsweise mal an einer Stelle versucht, den Uferbereich flacher zu gestalten und dabei bin ich noch ganz schön mit der Uferlinie gewandert, da ja leider die Kanten recht steil und tief geworden sind. 

An drei Seiten ist das auch nicht ganz so tragisch, weil wir dort noch Platz haben. Nur im hinteren Bereich zum Zaun hin, bekommen wir wohl keine vernünftige Schräge hin. Habe hier irgendwo mal gelesen, das es auch möglich sein soll, mit folienschonendem Unterbau eine Art Mauer mit Pflanzsteinen zu gestalten und diese dann zu bepflanzen. 

       

Kann das so funktionieren? Oder weiß jemand etwas besseres? 
Müsste halt dahinter noch laufen können und würde in dem Bereich auch gerne eine Bepflanzung haben.

Das mit den Goldi´s hab ich auch schon mehrfach gelesen. Allerdings haben wir bereits zwei Goldis (in Nachbars Teich), die dann halt auch mal bei uns einziehen sollen. 

Getrübt wird unsere Laune momentan durch ein anderes Problem. In unserem Mini haben wir nun unsere kleine Wasserspielpumpe wieder in Betrieb genommen. Nach gut 1 Woche hatten wir jetzt 2 Todesfälle zu betrauern Anscheinend finden unsere Schnecki´s die Pumpe total toll und laufen an ihr entlang. Bis sie zu Ansaugbereich kommen und dort Hoffnungslos festgesaugt werden. Letztes Jahr hatten wir dieses Prob. nicht, woran kann es liegen und was können wir dagegen tun? Der Bereich ist eigentlich durch eine Abdeckung "gesichert" so das nix in die Schraube kommen kann, aber wenn die Schnecki´s über´s Gitter wollen, werden sie angesaugt.

Gruß
Mops


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Moin Mops,

:willkommen im Forum!

Hast Du dir schon einen Plan gemacht was Du pflanzen willst?
Hast da ja eine schöne Baustelle 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Mops (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo,

zunächst einmal sollen unsere Pflanzen aus dem Mini umziehen. Da haben wir 2 Seerosen, div, __ Iris, __ Kalmus, __ Wasserminze, __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Seekanne, __ Schilf, und noch ein paar andere Pflanzen drin, die ich aber nicht alle benennen kann. An Unterwasserpflanzen haben wir eine ganze Menge __ Hornkraut, Tannenwedel und __ Wasserfeder ¿ (Ironie). 

Bis auf den Platz von den Seerosen auf der 70er Stufe, haben wir  noch nicht genau geplant, was wo hin soll. Hängt ein bißchen davon ab, wie wir den Uferbereich noch gestalten.

Auf jeden Fall sollen sie in Töpfen gepflanzt werden. Jetzt im Mini wachsen die teilweise in alle Richtungen und überall sind "unschöne" Wurzelstellen. (Ok, unsere __ Frösche finden´s toll, aber ich mag´s nicht leiden)

Könnte das denn so klappen mit den Pflanzsteinen???? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit oder andere Ideen??? Hier würden dann die Pflanzen einziehen, die eher flach stehen müßten.

Heute war erstmal Sand wegkarren dran,  wer den bei uns in den Garten gekippt hat.

Gruß
Mops


----------



## Mops (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hi,

kann mir keiner Tipps geben????

Muß die Höhe von hinten anhalten, daher komme ich momentan nicht weiter, so lange ch nicht weiß, wie ich das Prob. hinten lösen kann.

Gruß
Mops


----------



## Zacky (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo Mops.

Was für Pflanzsteine meinst du? Die Betonpflanzringe in schwarz, grau oder braun!? Die so etwas kratzig sind?


----------



## Mops (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo Zacky,

ja so etwas in der Art. Hab sie bei uns im Gartencenter aber auch schon mit einer weniger rauhen Oberfläche gesehen. 

Denke mal, wenn wir ansonsten die Stufe wieder ein bißchen auffüllen, wird das ganze nicht wirklich stabil, da wir dahinter ja auch noch laufen müssen.

Und bei den Steinen denke ich mal, ist die Kante dann relativ stabil und kann dahinter nicht abrutschen, oder???

Gruß
Mops


----------



## Zacky (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hi Mops. 
Ja, soweit könnte das funktionieren, da die Steine selbst ja recht schwer sind. (je nach Größe nat.) Das einzige, was mich noch zum Nachdenken anregt, ist wohl, dass das Wasser schlechter an die Wurzeln kommt, da die Steine ja doch recht wasserundurchlässig sind. Ich gehe jetzt mal von meinen Beobachtungen beim Gießen aus, denn wir haben solche Steine an der Terrasse als Umrandung. Ich würde sie daher vielleicht eher nochmal auf Steine stellen, damit die Wurzeln nach unten hin ausweichen können und Wasser ziehen können.


----------



## Mops (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hm,

da diese Steine vermutlich viel Wasser ziehen, sollten sie auf jeden Fall mit der Oberkante unter Wasser bleiben. Dann dürfte doch eigentlich genug Wasser an die Pflanzen kommen, oder? Hab im Mini meine Pflanzen teilweise in diesen ganz normalen Plastik-Töpfen, die man meist dazu bekommt (nur halt entsprechend etwas größer).  Wasserdurchlässig ist das ja auch nicht.

Haben vorhin noch mal kurz mit den Höhen experimentiert. Jetzt sieht es wohl so aus, das wir hinten knappe 10cm unterhalb des jetzigen Erdreichs liegen werden. Vorne müssten wir dann ca. 15cm auffüllen.

Daher wollen wir auf jeden Fall eine Reihe Platten legen zwischenTeich und der hinteren Bepflanzung. Jetzt stellt sich uns die Frage, wie wir diese 10cm am besten überbrücken. Die Folie wollten wir unter den Platten langlaufen lassen. Aber wie kaschieren wir die Folie? 
Wenn wir dort Ufermatte o.ä. hochziehen, saugt uns das doch bestimmt viel Wasser aus dem Teich oder? 

Werde morgen mal ein paar Bilder vom geplanten Wasserspiegel machen.

Gruß
Mops


----------



## Annett (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo Mops.

Eine Zeichnung der Sache mit den "Platten" wäre auch nicht schlecht. 
Ich verstehe da derzeit nur BAHNHOF. 

Betonsteine würde ich möglichst vermeiden IM Teich zu verbauen. Außerhalb ist ja nochmal was anderes, aber innen.... wir hatten mal im ersten Teich meiner Mutter nur einen rötlichen Betonstein drinnen. Das Wasser wurde danach regelmäßig trüb.
 Außerdem weiß man nicht, was die da alles in die Betonmasse eingemischt haben. :?


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Moin,

wieso baust Du am Teichrand nicht einfach eine kleine Mauer aus Sandstein (Beispielsweiße) statt der Pflanzsteine, und dahinter füllst Du dein Substrat und pflanzt? Ist zum einen natürlicher, zum anderen kommt besser Wasser an die Pflanzen und sie haben mehr Platz sich zu entwickeln...oder einen Ufergraben machen...da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten! Geh mal in die Forensuche hier, da findest Du einiges dazu!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Mops (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hi,

hab mal ein Bild gemacht, wo man den zukünftigen ca. Wasserstand sehen kann. Hab mal eine Schnur gespannt.

 

@Annett: Hab mal versucht, das mit den Platten als Skizze darzustellen. Da bleibt halt eine unschöne Stelle zwischen Wasser und Plattenreihe, wo ich Bedenken hab, das mir eine Ufermatte evtl. zuviel Wasser ziehen würde. Müsste man das ganze unter den Platten am Rand noch extra befestigen? Evtl. eine Reihe Steine drunter legen?

 

Hast ja recht, Beton ist so eine Sache im Teich, daher suche ich ja noch Ideen.

@Daniel: Hm, einfach ein paar Steine übereinanderstapeln, oder richtig mauern?
Denke mal, dafür reicht unser Platz auch nicht ganz, da die Stufe ja nicht sehr breit ist und wir nach hinten auch nix mehr wegnehmen können. Und passende Steine sind auch nicht in Reichweite.

Wenn wir den vorderen Bereich auffüllen, sprich einen kleinen Damm bauen, soll dieser zum Rasen hin flach auslaufen, der Wasserstand wird ca. 5cm unterhalb Dammoberkante liegen. Die Folie soll über den Damm laufen und soll unter Steinen verschwinden. Müssten wir das ganze auch noch befestigen oder reicht aufschütten und feststampfen?



Gruß
Mops


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo Mops.

Es ist sehr wichtig, dass auf keinen Fall Wasser aus der Umgebung bei Strakregen in den Teich läuft... sonst habt ihr immer wieder aufs neue eine Algenblüte.

Zu den Platten, schau mal das an: 

 

 

Ob das dann allerdings richtig stabil liegen bleibt (gerade wenn Du die Ufermatte doppelt mit Folie einschlägt), kann ich Dir nicht sagen. 
Ich selbst finde Platten am Rand nicht so toll. Wir haben den Rand, wo kein Ufergraben ist so gebaut, die Steine aber waagerecht eingebaut: 

 Teils ist im Teich jedoch etwas mehr Gefälle, was nicht zu empfehlen ist, da das Substrat so leichter abrutscht.


----------



## Mops (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Guten Morgen,

ich mag ja Platten auch nicht soooo 

Aber wenn wir dort vernünftig lang wollen, wird es wohl darauf hinaus laufen. Sind auch schon am überlegen, ob wir dort evtl. den gepflanzten Sichtschutz rausnehmen und eine Reihe Pflanzsteine direkt am Zaun lang stellen. Dann hätten wir zumindest etwas mehr Platz in Richtung Teich, so dass wir evtl. doch noch abflachen könnten und nur irgendwas schmales zum laufen machen bräuchten. Allerdings haben wir das ganze erst letztes Frühjahr gepflanzt, und es entwickelt sich gerade so gut. 

Heute nach der Arbeit werden wir wohl erstmal noch ein wenig Sand wegkarren und an anderer Stelle ein Plätzchen für unseren Mini bauen, so dass wir ihn während der Umbauphase sicher mit Teilfüllung stehen lassen können. Weiß bloß nicht, was meine __ Frösche dazu sagen werden, wenn der dann plötzlich weg ist. Zur Zeit tummeln sich da 5 Stück drin. Macht es Sinn, für die Zeit eine kleinePlastikwanne einzugraben, damit sie was zum planschen haben, oder werden sie das Weite suchen? 
Das möchte ich ja eigentlich nicht, denn die gehören einfach zum Teich dazu. :?

Aber der Mini muß nun mal aus dem Weg, damit wir dort das Ufer mit bauen können und etwas Erde im Loch unterbringen können.

Gruß
Mops


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hallo Mops,


> Macht es Sinn, für die Zeit eine kleinePlastikwanne einzugraben, damit sie was zum planschen haben, oder werden sie das Weite suchen?


ich baue ja auch momentan meinen Teich um, und habe einfach ca. 4 m² alte Folie
in mein Gemüsebeet eingegraben.
Dorthin setzte ich meine __ Frösche, __ Molche und Fische während des Teichumbaus um.
Gestern enleerte ich dieses Behelfsbecken wieder.
Fische waren noch alle da, Molche kein einziger, und von den Fröschen waren die Teichfrösche
noch im Wasser, die Grasfrösche dagegen, (es waren an die 10) suchten das Weite.
Das machten sie jedoch letztes Jahr auch im alten Teich nach dem Ablaichen.
Und Grasfroschnachwuchs bekomme ich heuer genug (12 Laichballen hab ich gerettet).
Also bei Teichfröschen macht es m. E. n.  durchaus Sinn.
LG Markus


----------



## Mops (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Hm,

ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung, was für __ Frösche das sind. Tippe mal auf Grasfrösche? Teichfrösche sind es nicht, sprich sie sind nicht grün sondern braun. 

Zur Ziet sind es meistens 5 Stück, die sich dort tummeln, sind auch recht zutraulich, also wenn man im Teich an den Pflanzen pusselt oder Laub abkeschert, stört sie das überhaupt nicht. Daher möchte ich ja auch nicht, das sie auswandern. 

Nen Stück Teichfolie hab ich ja nicht, aber ich werde mal gucken, was ich auftreiben kann. Die Pflanzen bleiben ja im Mini, stehen dann halt nur im restwasser auf dem Boden. Aber die Höhe schaffen meine Quaki´s ja nicht.

Gruß
Mops


----------



## Mops (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Es geht weiter:

der Mini ist raus, dafür ist dort jetzt ein Hügelchen für unseren evtl. Bachlauf.

Und der große Berg ist auch endlich weg 

 

Nun können wir mit den Feinarbeiten beginnen


----------



## Mops (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

 heute ging es endlich weiter.

heute morgen schnell die Feinarbeiten beendet
   

dann kam das Vlies rein
 

gefolgt von ganz viel Folie
 

Dann hieß es Wasser marsch und immer fleißig Falten glätten
   .

Brrr, was war das kalt


----------



## Mops (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

3000 Liter später sah es dann so aus
 

nach 7000 Litern dann so
   

Dank abgefrorener Füße sind auch die Falten weniger
 

und jetzt zum Feierabend hin, war dann endlich alles Wasser für heute drin
 



Ist der alte dagegen nicht niedlich????


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*



Mops schrieb:


> Ist der alte dagegen nicht niedlich????





Da habt ihr ja in kürzester Zeit echt was geleistet, Respekt 
Bitte weitere Bilderdoku!


----------



## Mops (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich entsteht*

Danke. 

Kurze Zeit ist glaube ich relativ, das hat über 7 Stunden gedauert, bis das Wasser endlich drin war und zwischendurch immer wieder rein zum Füße abfrieren und Falten legen. 

Heute morgen hatten wir auch schon einen kleinen Gast, muß sich wohl verlaufen haben.


----------

